# Some calls and a pen



## brick (Apr 21, 2013)

I just got a box of FBE from windyridgebowman, and had to try a little to see what it looks like turned since its my first experience with it. I decided to made a call and pen from it and I think it came out really well. I can't wait til I get the rest of the blanks dried completely. The other two are cherry and gum and they are made using single and double reed echo inserts.
[attachment=23452]
Rob


----------



## WoodLove (Apr 22, 2013)

I have some FBE from him as well........ Beautiful stuff for sure. Nice job on the calls..... and pen


----------

